# GPS property line question



## Author Man (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there a site where I can punch in the GPS cordinates on my 15 acres and get a printed map of my property? Thx in advance and hello from the western U.P.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

*Try Google Earth or Mapquest.*


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

goggle earth will show you your gps point when your cursor moves over them. as far as a print out i wouldn't have the foggyist idea, computers really aren't my best friends:lol:


----------



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

I have a mapping business and there are several ways to accoplish what you want but they have there limitations. The points that you collect with GPS could be anywhere from a few feet off to hundreds of feet off. The accuracy scale on a gps measures how close the gps readings are in relationship to each other not where they truely are on the earth. A mapping grade GPS will typically run in the thousands of dollars and still will only get you within a meter or so. If you want a aerial map of your property and have a good legal description, shoot me a PM and I can tell what I can offer. I have a state wide data base of aerial imagery from 1998 and 2005. I also have a majority of property boundaries.


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

tokenfinn said:


> I also have a majority of property boundaries.


What areas do you have property boundaries for and what format digital or a harcopy plat book? I have had a hard time finding digital data (CAD or SHP) for parcels in rural counties.


----------



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

I have purchased the plat books. I then scan and geo reference the pages as I need them.


----------



## tokenfinn (May 9, 2006)

If I have a good legal, with bearings and distances, I can generate a shapefile for the property.


----------



## TrophyLine (Oct 5, 2007)

tokenfinn said:


> If I have a good legal, with bearings and distances, I can generate a shapefile for the property.


That is the way I do it too. Nice to see another GIS/CAD mapping guy here!


----------

